# JSF 1.2  commandButton in dataTable



## PE (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe in einem h:dataTable commandButtons die dynamisch erstellt werden
   <h:commandButton value='#{zeitschrift.zeit_id}' action="#{step3Action.testButtons}"/>
    gerendert:
   <td><input type="submit" name="j_id_id15:j_id_id24:0:j_id_id48" value="1" /></td>
     bei click wird die geforderte Aktion nicht ausgeführt - keine Fehlermeldung. 

Wenn ich den commandButton außerhalb der Tabelle definiere wird die Aktion ausgeführt
<h:commandButton value="Edit Test" action="#{step3Action.testButtons}"/>
<input type="submit" name="j_id_id15:j_id_id18" value="Edit Test" />

Es scheint also nicht an den Navigationsregeln zu liegen. 
Hat jemand eine Idee warum es nicht klappt?

Danke 
pe


----------



## JimPanse (18. Mai 2011)

Das Einzigste was mir auffällt:


```
<h:commandButton value='#{zeitschrift.zeit_id}' action="#{step3Action.testButtons}"/>
```

zu


```
<h:commandButton value="#{zeitschrift.zeit_id}" action="#{step3Action.testButtons}"/>
```

ändern -> d.h. statt ' -> " verwenden...


----------



## PE (4. Jun 2011)

Der commandLink innerhalb des Tables hat weder mit JSF1.2 noch JSF2 funktioniert - die Aktion wurde nicht aufgerufen.
Nachdem ich das ManagedBean  vom request Scope in das session Scop verschoben habe klappt es.
Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung - ist das ein grundsätzliches Problem? Ich benutze Netbeans 7


----------

